# <<<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Texas, Colorado and Wyoming


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

If you've ever driven around the Utopia area you'll remember the historic Stagecoach Inn. Now this is all that's left of it after they tore it down.









Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Sons first 8 pt








Custom yeti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Aaron Lewis @ Nutty Jerry's*

If you don't like the way I'm living...then just leave this tattooed country boy alone...:dance:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Last night was our first performance of the Calf Scramble at the 2014 San Antonio Stock Show and Rodeo. 18 more to go.



















Car fire on loop 410 at the airport yesterday. Felt really bad for those folks.


























Meme of the day. Waylon!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Lil Roy catching some slabs for dinner!


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

Doin Work around the new house!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

This pic of my son was last June whacking some good ones in the surf!

Now who is ready for some summer time weather?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a great pic Jim! I'm ready for highs to be in the upper 70's.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

- Marina sunset
- Self explanatory
- Turkeys in front of the house
- New wall art
- Watch out for those shipping timbers that fall off of tractor trailers.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm ready for 90's weather. I was sick of winter back in December!


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If you don't like the way I'm living...then just leave this tattooed country boy alone...:dance:


Great concert!! We enjoyed it. The opening band was pretty good too.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Belize Tarpon*

Tarpon from Belize last week!

BB


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I was eating some breakfast tacos and had this feeling I was being watched.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

A few from 2013-14 hunting season! We were very blessed to have a great year!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Random pictures from the past few years.
Brody, two years ago.
1st pig in trap I built.
Youngest 3 years ago in Sabine.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

A few more.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Random hunting pics, some me, some clients, the last few weeks.


















































































Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Last weekend down south









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*A blast from the past*

Ran across these....WHAT A WEEKEND THAT WAS


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ha Ha!*


----------



## HOFF1 (Feb 4, 2014)

heres my boat...ready for some better weather


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

My new company logo


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Lookin good Carry! Well... for 1 1/2 of the pics anyway!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

These little boys are jumpin to meet their new owners! They are going Monday for the second round of shots and checkup.
There are two pics of each pup.
Send help.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Couple of Super Bowl Themes Eats thrown in.. 

Wild Pig Sweet n Sour

Denver Egg Casserole

Elk Shepherds pie as a consolation for Denver. Dinner tomorrow. This suckers packed with saute veggies and ground elk n elk sausage.

Turkey Sausage n Veggie Pasta

Salmon Rubbed the right way n Cucumber Mango Relish

Slow cooked Minestrone

Little Neck Clam Casino


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Couple of Super Bowl Themes Eats thrown in..
> 
> Wild Pig Sweet n Sour
> 
> ...


chop stix? i get carpal tunnel just lookin' at those. ever see a ******* try to eat with chop stix? ain't happening. thanks for the pix dave.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Got our first inside pet for the kids, I finally gave in. Im pretty attached to this little girl now. Such a loving and protective dog.

Bro n Law's band playing tomorrow night:brew:


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

View from my shooting spot in nicaguagua

Shooting whitewings and blue rock pigeons


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Visiting Grandma*

2 of my boys Daniel, Christian and thier Maltese pooch Bradley....

We wen't to visit Grandma Cavazos yesterday on my day off, hard to get time with these guys!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> chop stix? i get carpal tunnel just lookin' at those. ever see a ******* try to eat with chop stix? ain't happening. thanks for the pix dave.


Never did understand why some think it's mandatory to eat Asian food with chop sticks.
Give me a knife and fork every time.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

This was yesterday's lunch prepared by my wifey in case u guys didn't catch it on the other thread yest.

Ribeye a la Raquel....

pan seared steak topped w/monterrey jack cheese & mushrooms, refried beans, white rice and fries. Can't forget the flour torts and Miller Lite......:brew:


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Couple of Super Bowl Themes Eats thrown in..
> 
> Wild Pig Sweet n Sour
> 
> ...


New rule you cannot post until after 2PM on Friday to insure we all had our lunch.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Today's pics are some old ones I found stored online I had forgotten about.

Mouth of the San Bernard



Jumping off the old deck



Rain on the river



Sure miss our neighbors that owned the Terrapin -- love the water birds



The boys and their snowman



There wasn't as much snow the next time it fell, it was the best he could do


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Coming back from town a while ago looked up at Wernett Mountain which is right behind me and saw this display of ice near the top.









Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

cubera said:


> If you've ever driven around the Utopia area you'll remember the historic Stagecoach Inn. Now this is all that's left of it after they tore it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Stage Coach Inn I rememeber is in Salado on HWY 35 south Waco. That was a wonderful old place with that huge live oak tree growing up right in the middle of it that was there when Wild Bill Hickok and other notables of the time stayed there.

The restaurant was awesome and the last time I was there there was a sweet gray haired old lady that served as a hostess and was a descendent of the original builders and owners. She would seat you and tallk with you a while if you wanted her to and give you lots of interesting history of the place as well as some tip on the menu.

Please tell me that this is not the same one in your post.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Aoudad i got two weeks ago. Only a picture of a picture on my camera, but you get the idea.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Stephen F Austin State Park Last Weekend*

A few picks from an off-the-trail location, Bullinger Creek, which runs through the park and into the Brazos River. See the American Crow in the first & the RT Hawk in the last one?


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

#1...blustery morning on lake austin...was my daughters idea  (not taken today for the record)

#2...excellent find at garden ridge this morning


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

wisslbritches said:


> A few picks from an off-the-trail location, Bullinger Creek, which runs through the park and into the Brazos River. See the American Crow in the first & the RT Hawk in the last one?


Cool pics. I always figured that Bullinger merged into Bessies Creek somewhere south of Pattison. I was wrong!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The Stage Coach Inn I rememeber is in Salado on HWY 35 south Waco. That was a wonderful old place with that huge live oak tree growing up right in the middle of it that was there when Wild Bill Hickok and other notables of the time stayed there.
> 
> The restaurant was awesome and the last time I was there there was a sweet gray haired old lady that served as a hostess and was a descendent of the original builders and owners. She would seat you and tallk with you a while if you wanted her to and give you lots of interesting history of the place as well as some tip on the menu.
> 
> Please tell me that this is not the same one in your post.


No Jack. The Stagecoach Inn was between Utopia and Vanderpool. It was built by a family named Harell and when the couple divorced the house was sold to some people who turned it into a B&B and called it the Stagecoach Inn.

I was good friends with the Harell kids.

TH


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Got some new artwork for the office. Not bad for a kid who's only 2.5!

(That's a bear, by the way)


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> The Stage Coach Inn I rememeber is in Salado on HWY 35 south Waco. That was a wonderful old place with that huge live oak tree growing up right in the middle of it that was there when Wild Bill Hickok and other notables of the time stayed there.
> 
> The restaurant was awesome and the last time I was there there was a sweet gray haired old lady that served as a hostess and was a descendent of the original builders and owners. She would seat you and tallk with you a while if you wanted her to and give you lots of interesting history of the place as well as some tip on the menu.
> 
> Please tell me that this is not the same one in your post.


It wasn't. 
This one was near Vanderpool on 187.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Soapeddler said:


> Last night was our first performance of the Calf Scramble at the 2014 San Antonio Stock Show and Rodeo. 18 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Waylon pic is the coolest ever! I grew up with my dad working for RCA and when I was 5 back in 1976, he became Waylon's tour manager. I wish I had been a few years older! That was the hay day of the Outlaws! Living in Nashville would have been cooler in my teen years!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

cubera said:


> It wasn't.
> This one was near Vanderpool on 187.


WHEW! Thanks for letting me know. I was worried there for a bit.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> No Jack. The Stagecoach Inn was between Utopia and Vanderpool. It was built by a family named Harell and when the couple divorced the house was sold to some people who turned it into a B&B and called it the Stagecoach Inn.
> 
> I was good friends with the Harell kids.
> 
> TH


The one in Salado was originally a hotel. It was numerous rooms all adjoined and all at ground level. Not sure when it happened but it finally went out of business and was sold. A restaurant was built in modern times. I've eaten there several times.
http://www.staystagecoach.com/


----------

